# Picture and Video of my 29GAL freshwater tank



## addyusaf (Sep 6, 2010)

It was hard to get good pictures because of all the activity so I took this video. Hope ya'll enjoy, and as always advice is welcome. After seeing other peoples tanks, mine looks really sparse as far as decor goes.

YouTube - Aquarium


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome, I love kuhllis.


----------



## rockman (Aug 29, 2010)

all you need besides fish is the perfect piece of lace rock.


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 14, 2010)

It's looking great to me. I can't wait to get a bigger tank like yours.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 1, 2010)

Do those plants just inserted in the gravel like that typically grow well for you? As a professional aquarist (see profile), I have never had any long term success either with those species nor with planting them in that fashion. Just curious!


----------

